# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Korekcja laserowa wzroku - gdzie najlepiej?

## Groszekk

Witam. Tak jak w temacie, która klinika w Polsce jest najbardziej renomowana i najbezpieczniej byłoby mi przeprowadzić korekcję laserową wzroku? Chodzi mi tutaj już o poważne wady. -4,5 i 4,75. Wiek 21 lat. Pieniądze nie grają roli. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## GRoszekk

Jaką metodą już wybrałem - EBK - ponoć najbezpieczniejsza aktualnie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Groszekk a jakieś konkretne miasta masz na myśli? Bo w kilku znajdziesz Optegrę, jedną z lepszych klinik, jeśli masz możliwość robienia w Wawie to dra Smorawskiego Ci polecam, świetny lekarz. Co do metody, to doboerana jest pod wzgledem budowy oka i wady - teraz warto się zresztą wybrac na kwalifikacyjną tam, bo tylko 49 pln zaplacisz Jakbyś miał jakieś pytania odnośnie samej korekcji to pisz.

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

A skąd dokładnie jesteś? Podaj region to może odezwą się Użytkownicy którzy podpowiedzą dobrą klinikę w Twojej okolicy. Poza tym na forum był też podobny wątek dotyczący dobrych klinik oraz lekarzy wraz z adresami,możesz tam poszukać.

----------


## domorka

Jak ma się problem ze sporymi wadami wzroku, to specjalistow najlepiej szukać w Warszawie, bo tam jest ich najwięcej. Wiem, że na 100% poradnia Mega Lens przy al. Jana Pawła II zajmuje się różnymi operacjami wad wzroku. Moja siostra była u nich kilka razy na konsultacjach i teraz leczy jaskrę.

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

A zaglądałaś do podobnego wątku odnośnie specjalistów na forum? Tam Użytkownicy podają dobre adresy ,zarówno w Warszawie jak i Krakowie,jak tylko znajdę to podeśle link :Smile:

----------


## Czelka

nie wiem gdzie najlepiej, ja zdecydowałam się na Optegrę. Mają teraz metode Lentivu - chyba niewiele innych miejsc to ma...ale sama metoda moim zdaniem ma duzo plusów - m.in to że na drugi dzień normalnie funkcjonujesz!

----------


## rabka

też o tym słyszałam i szczerze mówiąc zastanawiam się nad tą metodą mikrosoczewkową....fajne jest to, że właściwie nie ma okresu rekonwalescencji i od razu można wrócić do normalnego funkcjonowania  :Smile:

----------


## Occka

Polecam, jestem po takim zabiegu! właściwie od razu normalnie funkcjonowałam, w Optegrze (tam gdzie robiłam) zajęli się mna na 5! no i teraz nie muszę męczyć się z okularami!

----------


## Malaa

Najpierw należy się udać do lekarza okulisty, zrobić badania i dokładnie omówić, co można zrobić, a czego nie można. Polecam wam med-expert.pl/uslugi mają bardzo dobrego okulistę.

----------


## gazza

no dokładnie, dlatego tam jest najpierw spotkanie z lekarzem i on w ogóle stwierdza czy można przystąpić do takiego zabiegu....ja uważam że to świetna sprawa ta metoda Lentivu - szybko, bezboleśnie i efekt prawie natychmiastowy!

----------


## Nerrka

to dobrze ze jest spotkanie z lekarze. a jakieś badania wcześneij pewnie trzeba robić nie? będę przystępować do Lentivu - na razie zbieram info

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez miałam zabieg metodą Lentivu w Optegrze. Też najpierw miałam rozmowę kwalifikującą do zabiegu z lekarzem. 
Potem dopiero zabieg. Jestem zadowolona, zero komplikacji i rzeczywiście bezboleśnie i szybko. Zastanawiałąm się nad metodą Lasik, ale to troche stara metoda i wtedy bałam się, że może mnie to boleć czy dłużej będę dochodzić do siebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również miałam najpierw kwalifikacje a później zabieg,  tylko że ja miałam EBK. To skuteczna metoda, u mnie w 100 %, a w dodatku jest bardzo delikatna bo nie ingeruje w głębsze struktury oka. Po zabiegu bardzo szybko wróciłam do formy, a po tygodniu wróciłam do pracy.

----------


## Ania Dąbrowska

wg mnie najlepiej w Optegrze zrobic sobie laserową korekcję wzroku .poza tym jest możliwość kupna laserowej korekcji wzroku online . Ja kupiłam sobie zabieg Lentivu w ten sposób . Jestem 2 tygodnie po zabiegu i czuje się świetnie  :Wink:  Ja miałam wadę - 2 i -3 , takze po korekcji zeszłam do zera  :Wink:

----------


## soksana88

Tez uważam ,ze najlepiej w Optegrze ją sobie przeprowadzić  :Wink:  mikrosoczewkowa korekcję wzroku lentivu . Zabieg mega nieinwazyjny . Poza tym przy tym zabiegu zaoszczędza się pieniądze na oprawkach i szkłach  :Wink:

----------


## krolikus

Też miałam korekcję wzroku w Optegrze metodą Lentivu i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Jak nosiłam soczewki to miałam oczy często czerwone, podrażnione. A po korekcji mam na szczęscie spokój z soczewkami. Polecam!  :Smile:

----------


## felixa

ja wlasnie zabieram się za ten zabieg, jestem już po rozmowie kwalifikacyjnej i teraz czekam na zabieg który zbliża się wielkimi krokami! nie mogę się doczekac kiedy będę widzieć bez okularów ostro!

----------


## bucik

Wydaje mi się na najlepiej w optegrze  :Wink:  widziałam na ich grouponie oferty dotyczące właśnie laserowej korekcji wzroku I przymierzam się by ta oferte kupić .Bo mam wade -4 i -5 . A własnie ta korekcja wzroku to byłoby dla mnie wybawienie od okularów i soczewek  :Wink:

----------


## crunchy13

bucik to jak masz taką wadę, to ja bym się nie zastanawiała. Ja mam -2,5 i -3 i zdecydowałam się na zabieg, bo wada mi rośnie, źle widzę wieczorami i boli mnie głowa, jak cały dzień nosze okulary. Ja miałam zabieg w Optegrze we Wrocławiu, też wybrałam metodę Lentivu i wszystko było ok po zabiegu, zero komplikacji i mege, mega polecam!  :Smile:

----------


## TaryaTurunen

szukałam własnie opini na temat Lentivu . Bo tez znalazłam na grouponie optegry ich oferte .I zdecydowalam się na nią  :Wink: 10

----------


## Czulka

słusznie, widziałam też te grupony i faktycznie niezłe zniżki!no i się opłaca!

----------


## Bejka

na Lentivu! fakt jest to fajny zabieg, szybki i co przede wszystkim dochodzisz do siebie po nim całkiem sprawnie!

----------


## Kamix

W sumie nie pomyślałam, żeby poszukać jakieś groupona na zabieg w Optegrze. Dobrze, że piszecie  :Big Grin:  Ja się przymierzam do korekcji właśnie w Optegrze, bo mój mąż robił w lutym i jest mega zadowolony, bez komplikajci, zero bólu i teraz ja chcę.

----------


## Zobik

No ja uważam że warto, i warto też na Gruponie znaleźć bo te zabiegi są w dobrej cenie!

----------


## Skolka

Ja własnie robiłam w Optegrze, metodę Lentivu! bardzo wygodny i szybki zabieg! no i faktycznie widze o wiele lepiej! superowo!

----------


## wujsa

prawda ze jest to wygodny zabieg? sama do niego się przymierzam, a dostałam polecenie od znajomej...wiec widziałam jak szybko ona doszła do siebie, a teraz normalnie śmiga bez okularów! mega wygoda!

----------


## Eveline

Lentivu jest świetnym zabiegiem ,zwłaszcza jak prowadzi sie bardzo aktywny tryb zycia  :Wink:  Ja np uprawiam wspinaczkę wysokogórska , i dla mnie takie rozwiazanie okazało się  na prawde trafione  :Wink:  4 tygodnie po zabiegu mogla juz spokojnie iśc na wyprawe w w moje ulubione góry  :Wink:

----------


## Olas

faktycznie LEntivu chyba jest jednym z takich zabiegów co szybko się dochodzi do siebie!dla mnie to świetne rozwiązanie - nie tracę czasu na dochodzenie do siebie  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mama dość duże obawy przed zabiegiem i jeszcze się nie zdecydowałam na zabieg ...może kiedyś.  Teraz zmieniałam sobię okulary na mocniejsze w salonie optycznym w Białymstoku na Bema 3.

----------


## Teszka

nie ma czego się obawiać! ja robiłam zabieg w Optegrze  i bardzo sobie chwalę jak to przebiegło! szybko, dobra opieka, bardzo zadowolona jestem z wyboru kliniki!

----------


## majalka

Ja jestem po zabiegu w Spektrum. Nie wybierałam kliniki przypadkowo, tam po prostu są najlepsi specjaliści.

----------


## elimia

A jakiego lekarza polecasz? U kogo miałas zabieg?

----------


## majalka

Wszyscy są dobrzy  :Smile:  Mój zabieg robił dr Marek Ćwirko. Umów się na konsultacje to zobaczysz co i jak.

----------


## Aronia

Kazdy gdzies tam ma swoją ulubioną klinike , lekarza z polecenia itd . ja osobiście  wybieram się na zabieg  laserowej korekcji wzroku w Optegrze. jest teraz ogromna promocja , która zaczyna się od 999 zł metodą lasek na jedno oko  :Wink:  poza tym jest jeszcze promocja na wizytę  :Wink:

----------


## Sara Krakow

Serio????? Każdy ma swoją ulubioną klinikę??????? Piszesz o tym jak by się tam chodziło codziennie na zakupy spożywcze po jajka... Jak już coś promujesz to rób to z głową bo szef z optregi Ci głowę urwie za takie wypowiedzi...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

haha, dobrze powiedziane  :Big Grin: 
od siebie dodam, że nie kierujcie się wyłącznie ceną, popatrzcie na specjalistów w danej klinice, posprawdzajcie opinie o nich. Co z tego, że zapłacicie gdzieś pół ceny, a potem 3 razy tyle wydacie na naprawianie "szkód"

----------


## Ferka

no ja jak wybierałam to patrzyłam jacy lekarze pracują w danej klinice. No i wygrała Optegra - to był dobry wybór bo z zabiegu jestem mega zadowolona. więc moge powiedziec że jest to tak, moja ulubiona klinika!

----------


## Gosija

no Lentivu w Optegrze jest bardzo fajnym zabiegiem - ja z niego jestem bardzo zadowolona i uwazam że warto - jezeli komuś zależy na poprawie wzroku szybko i bezboleśnie

----------


## Salonoptyczny-Gdansk

Im więcej dobrych oraz sprawdzonych adresów, tym rzecz jasna lepiej oraz bezpieczniej więc czekamy na dalsze wypowiedzi ze strony Użytkowników na forum. Jak kształtują się ceny takiego zabiegu?

----------


## dareczka03

Nie ma się czego bać zabieg jest bezpieczny moja siostra miała wykonywane pół roku temu metodą lasik i teraz widzi super nie musi już nosić okularów. A jak nie jesteś pewna to poczytaj tutaj mają dużo informacji na ten temat spektrum.wroc.pl/pl/nasze-uslugi/korekcja-wad-wzroku/160,Laserowa-korekcja-wady-wzroku.html

----------


## elmirka

Ja też miałam w spektrum zabieg, wszystko jest w porządku u udało się zejść z wadą do zera 
 :Smile:

----------


## Optyk.Lublin_pl

Polecam przed samym zabiegiem nie tylko czytać opinie, ale i przede wszystkim udać się do danej kliniki aby zobaczyć jak się to wszystko prezentuje, czy wzbudzi nasze zaufanie. Od tego należy moim zdaniem zacząć.

----------


## Vanotek

Chyba najlepiej w Optegrze  :Wink:  Widziałam mnóstwo pozytywnych opinii  :Wink:  Zresztą w mojej Łodzi tez się otwierają  :Wink:  Moja siostra chce sie wybrać na wizytę kwalifikacyjna  :Wink:  ciekawe co jej powiedzą

----------


## Popelka55

A ja z kolei bardzo polecam laserową korekcję wzroku metodą EBK w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Bardzo  dobra cena, zabieg przeprowadzony profesjonalnie, trwał może jakieś 30 minut.

----------


## kissesback

> A ja z kolei bardzo polecam laserową korekcję wzroku metodą EBK w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. Bardzo  dobra cena, zabieg przeprowadzony profesjonalnie, trwał może jakieś 30 minut.


Również byłam na laserowej korekcji wzroku  w tym gabinecie  :Wink:  Trafiłam jeszcze na promocję 50% na wizytę kwailifkacyjną. Czułam lekki dyskomfort, ale z każdym dniem było coraz lepiej  :Wink:

----------


## Kajjka

no ja tam jestem zadowolona z Optegry i kliniki w Lublinie. Zgłosiłam się z mamą która ma zaćmę i bez problemu jej pomogli. na prawdę klinika i lekarze rewelacyjni, doskonale sie zajęli mamą, pełen komfort i odpowiednie przygotowanie do zabiegu!

----------


## Basia Wojtacha

Ty widzę, byłaś w Lublinie  :Smile:  A ja miałam laserową korekcję wzroku w Optegrze w Krakowie. Była to  właśnie zabieg Lentivu. Mega się cieszę, że  nie noszę już tych obrzydliwych okularów, które mnie po prostu szpeciły na potęgę.

----------


## gringo

> Ty widzę, byłaś w Lublinie  A ja miałam laserową korekcję wzroku w Optegrze w Krakowie. Była to  właśnie zabieg Lentivu. Mega się cieszę, że  nie noszę już tych obrzydliwych okularów, które mnie po prostu szpeciły na potęgę.


U mnie tyle co szpeciły, co po prostu utrudniały normalne funkcjonowanie w pracy oraz w nurkowaniu. Soczewki u mnie raczej odpadały za wzgledu na zespoły suchego oka itd.  Po lentivu jestem od wrzesnia, dokładniej od 4  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja miałam wykonywaną laserową korekcję wzroku w ośrodku okulistycznym spektrum. Specjaliści z ogromną wiedzą i doświadczeniem

----------


## Kwiatkowa77

Mi się udało zakwalifikowac do laserowej korekcji wzroku Lentivu, jestem stweardessa więc  w moim przypadku posiadanie okularow i poruszanie sie na pokładzie samolotu nie do końca było wygodne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja takiego zabiegu nigdy nie wykonywałam,  jedynie zabieg na zacmę w klinice mega lens u dr Czubaka, z dnia na dzień widziałam coraz gorzej, to potem właśnie się zgłosiłam do profesjonalisty i nie żałuje, wzrok mam teraz bardzo ostry, a do tego zabieg nie był bolesny, no i dodatkowo konsultacja po zabiegu była darmowa

----------


## Natashka77

Ja już raczej się nie nadawałam na zabieg Lentivu bo jestem za stara  :Wink:  jedyne co mi zostało to zabieg Clearvu, który równiez mogłam zrobić w Optegrze. Bardzo się cieszę, ze klinik wyszła na przeciw osobom po 40 roku życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W Poznaniu ogromne doświadczenie w laserowych korekcjach wzroku mają w Optegrze. Zabiegi laserowej korekcji wzroku wykonują już tam od ponad 20 lat. Mają bardo zaawansowaną diagnostykę wad wzrok, a prscuha na najmniej inewxyjnej metodę korekcji czyli Lentivu. Ta metoda dostępna jest wyłącznie w ich klinikach, nigdzie więcej.

----------


## kubeczkowa88

> W Poznaniu ogromne doświadczenie w laserowych korekcjach wzroku mają w Optegrze. Zabiegi laserowej korekcji wzroku wykonują już tam od ponad 20 lat. Mają bardo zaawansowaną diagnostykę wad wzrok, a prscuha na najmniej inewxyjnej metodę korekcji czyli Lentivu. Ta metoda dostępna jest wyłącznie w ich klinikach, nigdzie więcej.


Hej, ja się dopiero wybieram na zabieg lentivu. Najpierw mam jeszcze przed sobą wizytę kwalifikacyjną, z którą tez mi sie bardzo udało, bo jest na za 0 zł wiec też super. Jeszcze do tego sa liczne promocje w ogóle na zabiegi laserowe.

----------


## CouldBe

> Hej, ja się dopiero wybieram na zabieg lentivu. Najpierw mam jeszcze przed sobą wizytę kwalifikacyjną, z którą tez mi sie bardzo udało, bo jest na za 0 zł wiec też super. Jeszcze do tego sa liczne promocje w ogóle na zabiegi laserowe.


Wiem i widziałam, u nas we wrocławiu jest jeszcze ta promocja chyba do konca wrzesnia. Ja juz skorzystałam. W środę mam zabieg trzymajcie kciuki  :Wink:

----------


## alaC

Też miałam obawy przed zabiegiem laserowym, ale wykonałam go w SPEKTRUM Ośrodek Okulistyki Kliniczne i już nie muszę nosić okularów. Perfekcyjna obsługa i troska o pacjęta.

----------


## Kisula

we wrocławiu to wlasnie Dr Nawrot z Optegry - zdecydowanie polecam! bardzo dokładnie leczą i opiekują się pacjentem znakomicie! wszystko wyjasni, nawet najbardziej głupie pytanie!

----------


## Crowded

> we wrocławiu to wlasnie Dr Nawrot z Optegry - zdecydowanie polecam! bardzo dokładnie leczą i opiekują się pacjentem znakomicie! wszystko wyjasni, nawet najbardziej głupie pytanie!


 To podniosłaś mnie na duchu bo powiem szczerze, ze się troche obawiałam, a ide właśnie do niego na zabieg teraz w piątek  :Wink:

----------


## Osma

Nawrot jest we Wrocku - i szczerze mówiąc idealnie przygotowuje i opiekuje się do zabiegu! bardzo polecam i sama jestem zadowolona!!

----------


## TadeuszDulski

Polecam SPEKTRUM Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej gdzie sam wykonałem laserową korekcję wzroku. Świetne podejście do pacjenta, efekt zabiegu jest zadowalający. Polecam.

----------


## AlexiaC

To chyba też zależy od tego w jakim mieście mieszkamy  :Wink:  W każdym mieście tak na prawdę znajdzie się dobry lekarz  :Wink:  Mi bardzo pomógł dr Smorawski z Optegry.

----------


## Netka

w Wawie on jest? ja akurat z Optegry zadowolona jestem z dr Iwony Partyki. Bardzo profesjonalna i kompetentna osoba. no i każdy aspekt zabiegu mi pokazała dokładnie! rewelka

----------


## IdaTerlikowska

> w Wawie on jest? ja akurat z Optegry zadowolona jestem z dr Iwony Partyki. Bardzo profesjonalna i kompetentna osoba. no i każdy aspekt zabiegu mi pokazała dokładnie! rewelka


Tak  :Wink:  Dr Smorawski jest w warszawskiej Optegrze. Bardzo dobre podejście do pacjenta.

----------


## Ketto

no wlasnie sama się zastanawiam nad Optegrą w Warszawie. Mam dość dużą wadę, stabilną już i licze na to że mi pomogą z korekcją wzroku bo nie chcę już nosić okularów ani soczewek! wizyta dopiero za dwa tygodnie ale wiążę z nią spore nadzieje

----------


## Kolka

> no wlasnie sama się zastanawiam nad Optegrą w Warszawie. Mam dość dużą wadę, stabilną już i licze na to że mi pomogą z korekcją wzroku bo nie chcę już nosić okularów ani soczewek! wizyta dopiero za dwa tygodnie ale wiążę z nią spore nadzieje


Bardzo polecam zabieg w tej klinice  :Wink:  Co do lekarza bardzo polecam panią dr Skonieczny.

----------


## Zigga

jestem bardzo zadowolona z Optegry Warszawskiej. na prawdę jak widzę to super opieka jest no i dobrze leczą wzrok! także jak dla mnie bardzo dobry wybór!

----------


## ZenonZielony

Jestem krótko po laserowej korekcji wzroku wykonanie w Ośrodku Okulistyki Klinicznej Spektrum i muszę przyznać że to była dobra decyzja. Zabieg przeszedł bez problemów, a ja widzę teraz jakbym znowu miał dwadzieścia lat.

----------


## OlgaMo

A ja powiem szczerze, że troszke musiałam czekać na zabieg, ale na szczescie sie udało  :Wink:  Zabieg miałam we wrocławskiej Optegrze, gdzie miałam przeprowadzany zabieg Clearvu :Wink:

----------


## Szamankaa

no tak czasem trzeba poczekać ale myślę ze to warto. Ja sama czekałam na zabieg też we Wrocku w Optegrze ale to było warto. W końcu się uporałam z wadą wzroku i bardzo dobrze teraz się czuję! doskonale widzę i dobrze się mną zajęli

----------

